#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-16
<Kilos> hi Neo31
<Neo31> hello Kilos
<Neo31> i'm back
<Neo31> we were busy during the weekend
<Kilos> wb Neo31
<Neo31> rms was in tunisia in another city
<Neo31> :)
<Kilos> thats nice
<Neo31> did i miss somthing here?
<Kilos> hi Brainiarc7  welcome
<Kilos> not much, just new guys joining
<Kilos> im busy working on a site for us Neo31
<Brainiarc7> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> Brainiarc7  are you an ubuntu users or one of the serious linux users
<Kilos> like stickyboy
<Neo31> cook Kilos
<Neo31> hope that is in drupal
<Kilos> lol no bzr and nikola
<Kilos> and superfly  is teaching me patiently all the way
<stickyboy> Kilos: I think you know the anser. ;)
<Neo31> nikola?
<Kilos> hahah
<stickyboy> Kilos: He's a sysadmin and hacks all teh things!!1one
<superfly> and Kilos is teaching me patience
<Neo31> lol superfly
<Neo31> that's good
<Neo31> just in case u wanna change ur mind and build it in drupal i'm here to help guys :)
<Kilos> nono man
<Kilos> no place for anything else in my nut
<Kilos> neo
<Kilos> http://getnikola.com/handbook.html
<Brainiarc7> I run Arch primarily
<Brainiarc7> On Ubuntu, its' run as a server...
<Brainiarc7> Its' been a while since I ran it as a desktop
<Kilos> no matter Brainiarc7
<Kilos> even stickyboy  is good to have around
 * Kilos ducks
<stickyboy> :D
<Kilos> Neo31  find fault with this site
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> the africa site will be very similar
<Kilos> but im still learning to walk so you will have to be patient
<Kilos> the council seemed to like the idea though
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> no new locos in here Kilos ?
<Neo31> only the 6 we've got ?
<Kilos> ehtiopia is Neo31
<Neo31> cool :)
<Neo31> have you updated the wiki ?
<Kilos> they are happy to hear someone is reviving things
<Neo31> perfect
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> so now we are 7 teams total
<Neo31> :)
<Kilos> so we will need to help them form a loco
<Kilos> the contact guy is tsela and stickyboy  knows him
<Neo31> yeah of course
<Kilos> tsega
<Neo31> that's good news
<Kilos> he says he will get the whole east coast here, its just time seems tobe a big problem all over
<Neo31> yep
<Kilos> oh and
<Neo31> time!
<Neo31> :p
<Kilos> there is a guy from namibia too
<Kilos> the old loco has kinda died or seems a bit elitist so the new contact will get guys together too
<Kilos> oh Neo31  i wanted to ask you about that wiki page too
<Kilos> hmm...
<Brainiarc7> I'm still tempted to run Ubuntu as a desktop on my gaming rig.
<Kilos> it only shows existing locos and i didnt know how to put in just a new contact
<Brainiarc7> When it comes to Linux hardware support, Ubuntu as a distribution is almost unparalleled.
<Kilos> Brainiarc7  superfly  and i use kubuntu
<Brainiarc7> It could do NVIDIA Optimus and SLI flawlessly
<Kilos> but im still a beginner
<Brainiarc7> On Arch, still possible but very hackish
<Brainiarc7> Also, almost undocumented.
<Kilos> oh Neo31  i added superfly  as the second contact person as he is south africas second contact person now
<Kilos> maia is too busy to be at all active much
<Brainiarc7> I can also see kenju254 peeking from his ninja hideout
<Kilos> yeah kenju254  is here too
<Brainiarc7> And my GPU just locked up...Lolz. May have to reboot shortly
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you need directions to get ubuntu?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Neo31  you need to add another line in the wiki page because im out in the cold
<Brainiarc7> lolzzz
<Neo31> cool Kilos i will check the wiki tonight before i leave work and make the correct changes
<Kilos> all you clever guys can get us a greeter bot for when im crashed
<Kilos> ty Neo31
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> ta :)
<Neo31> Kilos, trust me we don't need a bot here. we have u with human intelligence ;) no bot can beat that ^_^
<Neo31> welcome here ThatGraemeGuy :)
<Kilos> lol i sleep man
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks :)
<stickyboy> Kilos: LOL old Namibia LoCo is elitist. :P
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Kilos: Actually tsega emailed me yesterday.
<stickyboy> Said he'd be around more.
<Kilos> great
<stickyboy> I told him to start a group in Ethiopia and I would fly up for the meeting. ;)
<Kilos> cool
<stickyboy> Slightly joking, slightly serious. Flights are $178 round trip, hahaha.
<Kilos> ow
<saoungoumi_> .
<Kilos> hi san
<Kilos> saoungoumi_  as well
<arnaudmez> hello
<arnaudmez> in a need of a flyer model in svg format.
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<arnaudmez> preparing an event here arround ubunut
<arnaudmez> ubuntu
<Kilos> hi magellanic
<magellanic> heya
<Kilos> arnaudmez  just hang here these guys are from all over
<Kilos> from tunisia down to capetown
<arnaudmez> Cool
<Kilos> and quite a few official ubuntu members
<Neo31> arnaudmez has quit the chan?
<Neo31> oups I'm a little late
<Neo31> we have few free and open source posters on ubuntu-tn wiki and mailing list archive
<Neo31> those might be helpful sometimes
<Kilos> hold Neo31
<Neo31> arnaudmez left anyway
<Kilos> he gave his email addy in za channel
<Neo31> cool
<Kilos> he is my congo brazzaville contact
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork
<Neo31> some of the stuff we've made
<Neo31> he can edit and use our sources
<Kilos> just mail him that link please. say Kilos asked you to.
<Kilos> been chatting on and off for about 1 year now
<Neo31> telling that he got the originals from ubuntu-tn would be cool from him other than that he can do whatever we want with those sources
<Neo31> hh cool
<Neo31> get me his mail
<Neo31> i will send him a link
<Kilos> sec
<Neo31> if he needs other resources we can help with we would not hesitate :)
<Kilos> mailto:arnaudmez@gmail.com
<Neo31> that's why we made ubuntu-africa right ? :)
<Kilos> yip
<Neo31> try doing this next time Kilos
<Kilos> you got it
<Neo31> arnaudmez at gmail dot com
<Neo31> we have a log bot here now :)
<Neo31> everything will be on the web
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> will do but so easy to copy paste
<Kilos> hehe
<Neo31> anyway clever bots would get around that anyway :p
<Neo31> yep yep right hh
<Neo31> pm is also a good option :)
<Neo31> thx anyway
<Neo31> sending him an email in a sec
<Kilos> ya but he isnt bothered as long as he can get help
<Kilos> and always thankful
<Kilos> ty Neo31
<Neo31> hh good
<Kilos> he actually wants to start giving linux basic classes there
<Neo31> cool
<Kilos> slowly but surely we are rekindling things
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> persistence can do anything
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> cool now we are 8 locos alive :)
 * Neo31 updated the wiki :)
<Kilos> well done
<Neo31> just document and code improvements no new changes
<Kilos> im busy working on our site but learning at the same time about what to do, but in a week or 2 well have it going
<Neo31> cool Kilos
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> good luck
<Kilos> ty
<Neo31> gotta run in few minutes
<Neo31> it's getting too late
<Neo31> c u
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> cheers
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-17
<Kilos> hi tsega
<tsega> Hi, I though I was here when I sent the message
<Kilos> lol
<tsega> it looks like the list is the same which is not a bad thing :-)
<Kilos> no it is bigger
<Kilos> some only arrive later
<tsega> I'm looking for some people in the Sudan, I recently connected with one guy there, I'm hoping he would be interested in Ubuntu-Africa
<Kilos> tunisia guys seem very busy so only get time later
<Kilos> yes please try get him here
<Kilos> the whole east coast up there is in your hands
<tsega> Wow, I'm delighted to take on the challenge
<Kilos> i have mailed some countries whithout replies
<tsega> The Kenyan Group seems to be really organized, stickyboy was suggesting a few things as well so I have no worries about that.
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> there is no ubuntu group active there atm, they are in the lug
<Kilos> kenju254  is one ubuntu user thats here
<Kilos> still looking for the others
<tsega> Have you seen this, https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<Kilos> too much reading for me
<Kilos> im trying to learn bzr and nikola for our upcoming site
<tsega> OK I just thought I'll pick some east african countries from there and send them emails, and just search the Internet for possible people in those countries that use Ubuntu. Just an idea.
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> any way you do it is good
<Kilos> add this link in you mails too http://slexy.org/view/s2RNrWvZLY and add whatever you want to it
<Kilos> peeps seem more keen if they see there are closer countries involved as well
<Kilos> lol and remind them to add this channel in their favourites so they dont forget
<Kilos> if i disappear its because of power, we are in serious load shedding times here
<tsega> That's OK, it's Africa remember :-) we have the same problem here.
<Kilos> haha
<tsega> but hopefully not for long
<tsega> I just sent messages to the Sudan, Uganda and Tanzania teams; let's wait and see what happens.
<Kilos> ty tsega
<tsega> my pleasure
<stickyboy> Kilos: You and your Ubuntu crusade!
<Kilos> haha stickyboy  its a start towards connecting all linux users in africa
<stickyboy> Nairobi GNU/Linux Users Group... GNU + Linux.
<stickyboy> No Ubuntu.
<Kilos> ubuntu being the flagship of course
<stickyboy> That's where we'll have contention, sir!
<Kilos> well one must look at the matter logically
<stickyboy> Bah humbug!
<Kilos> i am an ubuntu user, battle with the bleeding edge distros
<stickyboy> Kilos: I guess we have two separate goals.
<Kilos> what is your goal?
<stickyboy> I want to promote free, libre, open-source software.
<Kilos> apart from helping me of course
<stickyboy> ;)
<Kilos> hi eebrah
<stickyboy> Not be a cheerleader for a certain "brand" of GNU/Linux.
<stickyboy> It doesn't help that Mark Shuttleworth's politics and technical decisions put him at odds with technical users.
<Kilos> the basic idea i had was to connect all linux users in africa and just because im doing it from ubuntu should scare anyone away
<Kilos> this is my project not marks
<stickyboy> Kilos: It's just a little to much "Ubuntu, fuck yeah!" for me.
<Kilos> having different points of view should never be allowed to get in the way of progress
<Kilos> the idea is to have a channel where all linux help is available to everyone
<stickyboy> Kilos: Start by calling it "linux-africa" then ;)
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> You have a good heart, Kilos.
<Kilos> you can be stubborn at times hey :D
<Kilos> personnaly i dont want distro choice to be in anyones way, so what if you use arch is my opinion
<stickyboy> Kilos: Start by calling it "linux-africa" then ;)
<stickyboy> Might be a good time to do it, before we get 1000 users in here.
<stickyboy> ;)
<Kilos> instead of nitpicking amongst ourselves we should all band together against the biggest os
<stickyboy> Kilos: Linux isn't perfect. Don't forget that.
<stickyboy> We have to remember our core freedoms, and promote those.
<Kilos> yes its up to all linux users to improve it
<Kilos> the whole aim is strengthen and unite and support all linux users in africa, there will always be guys from other distros who prefer their choice
<Kilos> so what, lets all do it together
<stickyboy> Kilos: Start by calling it "linux-africa" then ;)
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Kilos: Sorry :)
<stickyboy> Seems like a good answer to lots of your points. ;)
<Kilos> hi emk  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<emk> Hey Kilos...
<Kilos> stickyboy  all i can use comfortably without breaking it is kubuntu
<emk> Kilos: are you holding eany events in Nairobi
<emk> *any
<Kilos> emk  im still trying to get the nairobi guys here first
<Kilos> stickyboy  was my first contact in africa outside of za
<stickyboy> God I hate URL shorteners.
<eebrah> stickyboy++
<stickyboy> Link on twitter: t.co/blahhhhh -> http://ars.to/1EGcsr2 -> real link.
<stickyboy> These URL shorteners, basically PHP + Linux + Apache or whatever, create another sort of "DNS" resolution. It's obscene.
<stickyboy> It's anti privacy. It's not good for longevity of links. It's obfuscation.
<emk> woah.. its telling that there is no mention of "Nairobi" or "Kenya" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<stickyboy> emk: Ebb and flow. There probably was once.
<Kilos> we need to get them in emk
<emk> Kilos: there's a very active LUG
<Kilos> i have made contact with one guy in kenya so far, will find more as soon as everyone pulls together
<Kilos> lugs are welcome here
<stickyboy> Poor tsega. Internet in Ethiopia is insanely bad.
<emk> There are 6 kenyans  or atleast (kenya residents) here
<Kilos> oh ya i forgot my favourite first find
<Kilos> stickyboy  +1
<stickyboy> w00t
<Kilos> stubborn but so helpful
<stickyboy> I'll drink to that.
<stickyboy> (coffee)
<Kilos> spotty  coffee on
 * spotty puts the kettle on
<Kilos> stickyboy  just coffee please the bot
<Kilos> cyber coffee is much cheaper than the real stuff
<spotty> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> spotty  ty
<spotty> My pleasure Kilos
<Kilos> emk  i am actually scared to ask
<Kilos> what os are you using
<emk> Depends on the laptop I'm on, it's either Ubuntu 13.04 or Fedora21
<Kilos> great. there is no ubuntu group there
<Kilos> kenju254  also uses ubuntu
<Kilos> stickyboy  is a serious linuxxer so using something else
<emk> Kilos: serious linux people dont' use Ubuntu?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ask for stickyboy  's opinion
<stickyboy> Question: how can you get a raw gzip stream from a HTTP server?
<stickyboy> Kilos: Ubuntu on the server, almost as a religion.
<Kilos> and kubuntu on the desktop
<stickyboy> Kilos: Never. :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i love it
<Kilos> everything works here
<stickyboy> Kilos: MariaDB vs MySQL
<stickyboy> Whyyyyyyyyy
<stickyboy> systemd vs upstart. Whyyyyyyyyy
<eebrah> stickyboy: gzipped html? ama anything?
<stickyboy> Unity vs GNOME. Wyyyyyyyyy
<stickyboy> Wayland vs Mir. Whyyyyyyy
<Kilos> we can learn from restaurants. they serve meat and vegetarian dishes
<Kilos> why?
<stickyboy> Mark Shuttleworth pretends he's Steve Jobs, up to the turtleneck!
<Kilos> forget all that
<eebrah> stickyboy: We are the chosen ones, the "apple" of linux, you do not question our choices
<stickyboy> eebrah: Hah :D
<stickyboy> eebrah: yes, gzipped html output.
<Kilos> the main goal is to get you all pulling together
<emk> stickyboy: on one point MariaDB vs MySQL... the answer should be "Just use PostgreSQL"
<stickyboy> eebrah: I'm comparing gzip compression levels of nginx's gzip compressor.
<stickyboy> eebrah: Indeed!
<eebrah> emk: not really
<stickyboy> I think there is no usecase where MySQL is better at anything than PostgreSQL...
<stickyboy> Except "easy to understand".
<eebrah> stickyboy: I remember how to force it in PHP ... but there is a simple apache config entry for that
<stickyboy> eebrah: Nah, I'm just trying to curl it, but it handily comes out uncompressed.
<stickyboy> haha
<eebrah> stickyboy: Really wanna rant and rail about flipboards web offering but I am not part of any web dev communities on IRC
<stickyboy> Ah.
<stickyboy> eebrah: Got it.
<stickyboy> $ curl -H "Accept-Encoding: gzip" https://blah | gunzip - | less
<stickyboy> winning
<eebrah> stickyboy: nice
<eebrah> I think I'm hijacking other peoples chatroom :(
<stickyboy> eebrah: Linux is winning.
<stickyboy> No more, no less.
<stickyboy> eebrah: Let's start a BSD user group.
<stickyboy> I don't even think I could install it.
<stickyboy> I desperately want to try DragonFly and FreeBSD.
<stickyboy> The BSDs are doing real engineering. Academic stuff, man.
<stickyboy> NetBSD consistently sets Internet speed records.
<stickyboy> OpenBSD, you know they're paranoid as fffffff with code quality, documentation, etc.
<stickyboy> DragonFly BSD and their work on concurrency and filesystems...
<emk> FreeBSD is easy (and the handbook gives you step by step), and I've read somewhere the the PF ver is FreeBSD is either more current or more stable (cant remember which)
<eebrah> stickyboy: I'm in ... we should track down chiteri
<eebrah> BSD these days feels very linuxy
<eebrah> or is it the other way round ... or a combination?
<eebrah> openBSD have GNOME 3 working very well, It's on track in FreeBSD as well
<stickyboy> eebrah: GNOME 3.what? Last I checked, GNOME was getting too systemd -> Linux dep heavy.
<arnaudmez> Hi Guys
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez
<arnaudmez> Would like to thank Neo31 for his reply
<Kilos> he comes on late
<Kilos> they sleep lots in tunisia it seems
<arnaudmez> being a French person like me, the source he put in my disposition is helping me a lot
<Kilos> cool
<eebrah> stickyboy: 3.10 is the last I remember working
<stickyboy> eebrah: Ah ok.
<stickyboy> For all we know, Kilos is part of Equation APT.
<Kilos> lol im to dumb to be part of that kinda stuff
<Kilos> my greatest skill is breathing
 * stickyboy has to briefly go into the Java zone.
<arnaudmez> Hello
<stickyboy> arnaudmez: Sup
<arnaudmez> hi stickyboy
<stickyboy> arnaudmez: Hacking on a Java project, listening to deep house music, and answering emails.
<stickyboy> What are you up to?
<stickyboy> Oh, I'm also pushing a bunch of commits to GitHub...
<arnaudmez> stickyboy: :D
<arnaudmez> stickyboy: Listening to Soft Instrumental Music, Preparin' on Command Line course, answering mails, configuring a POS, anwering phone and making sure I don't hangup and become a script
<Neo31> hi arnaudmez :)
<Neo31> welcome back
<Neo31> hey stickyboy :)
<Neo31> ssup
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<Neo31> Kilos, welcome to the chan
<Neo31> :)
<Kilos> haha
<arnaudmez> Will ubuntu take over the entire
<arnaudmez> africa
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi tsega
<tsega> hi
<tsega> I've got word from my Sudan contact and he said he would be happy to join us. I'll send him an email to join us here.
<Kilos> arnaudmez  no one is taking over anything, we are just making a channel where everyone can get together in one place
<Kilos> good nwews that tsega
<Kilos> news as well
<arnaudmez> Kilos
<arnaudmez> Kilos: Ubuntu should take it whole !
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> stickyboy  will fight with me
<arnaudmez> why
<arnaudmez> ?
<Kilos> he says this channel should be linux-africa
<Kilos> the nairobi lug has many linux users and few ubuntu users
<Kilos> tsega get each one of your contacts to get the groups of ubuntu users together, they can all join here or even just a representative of the group
<Kilos> then ask Neo31  to sort the wiki page accordingly
<Neo31> roger that Kilos
<Kilos> ty Neo31  we will get there
<Kilos> http://www.patchworkoftips.com/asos-shipping-nigeria/4388/
<Kilos> who is going to find out how to contact that guys, he was on th za channel for help or something about 1 year ago and i get his tips in a mail but dont know how to contact him
<tsega> Kilos: it looks like he's got a Google+ page, https://plus.google.com/+ChukwudiEmmanuelUdegbunam/posts
<Kilos> i dont use G+ even though i have an account, but whoever gets contact and say the search is from Kilos on #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> i get mixed up with all these funny online things
<tsega> OK I'll do it!
<Kilos> 'ty tsega
<tsega> done
<Kilos> cool ty man
<Kilos> i think we still need contacts in nigeria, he can work on that
<stickyboy> Kilos: :D
<Kilos> stickyboy  :D
<stickyboy> Kilos: I ordered shoes from Asos last year.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> https://alaninkenya.org/2014/05/20/if-you-hate-someone-in-kenya-send-them-a-package
<stickyboy> Same as that guy in Nigeria. It was a fucking shlep.
<stickyboy> But nice shoes, really cheap.
<Kilos> whew
<stickyboy> Shlep because of Kenyan customs and revenue blah.
<Kilos> customs is a pain everywhere
<stickyboy> We don't pay customs in US. :D
<stickyboy> Shit just arrives on your doorstep. :)
<Kilos> we even battle to get a shipment of official ubuntu dvds cleared
<stickyboy> Kilos: Wow!
<Kilos> every seems to want their cut of everything, but the dvds are free so upsets the cart
<stickyboy> Just had amazing red snapper with some LUG guys.
<stickyboy> Kilos: You were probably using a BBS on dialup, eh?
<stickyboy> :P
 * stickyboy was using AOL in 1990s.
<stickyboy> lol
<Kilos> whats a bbs
<Neo31> lol stickyboy how old are u?
<stickyboy> Neo31: 30
<stickyboy> Kilos: bulletin board :)
<stickyboy> Kilos: Some really old Internet shit. :D
<Kilos> i dont even know how to use them
<stickyboy> Kilos: Me neither. :P
<stickyboy> They were before the "Internet" (aka WWW).
<Kilos> haha
<stickyboy> Ok, one cup of coffee and I will finish this git repo stuff.
<stickyboy> I got a monster blog post coming about nginx.
<tsega> stickyboy: nice to finally find you here
<stickyboy> tsega: Yah
<stickyboy> In the office, working on DSpace. :)
<stickyboy> Fuck my life, eh?
<stickyboy> Nah, pushing code to GitHub, drinking coffee, life is good.
<tsega> What ?!?!?! Still at the office!!!
<tsega> Oh OK ... I get it
<stickyboy> tsega: Yeah, listening to good music, merging a bunch of dev branches for the test server.
<stickyboy> tsega: Drinking Tomoca btw. :)
<tsega> Kilos, I believe when stickboy mentioned the BBS, he was referring to the website you are working on.
<tsega> Tomoca, you mean the actual brand from Addis?
<stickyboy> tsega: Nah. Old school pre-www bulletin boards. :P
<stickyboy> tsega: Of course. Got 3 bags of Tomoca and some Robera here. :)
<stickyboy> We have a bean-to-cup machine in the office. Beans in the back, espresso out the front.
<tsega> Hmm ... I was under the impression Kenya had some good brands as well.
<Kilos> hahaha tsega  he is so cheeky
<Kilos> its because im using bzr instead of the git stuff
<stickyboy> tsega: I dunno, Kenyan coffee can be nice, but it's twice the cost of Tomoca.
<stickyboy> We get 500g bag for ~180 ETB equivalent!
<stickyboy> Tomoca is ~95 ETB, and Robera is even cheaper, like 75 or so!
<tsega> Kilos: Yeah you should meet him in person, he is CRAZY about Linux & git, everybody in the office knows that
<stickyboy> tsega: Why thank you. :D
<stickyboy> Also, my coffee is in an Arch Linux mug on my desk... ;) Kilos!
<stickyboy> And the lanyard on my ID is Arch Linux too.  I bought them and gave them to everyone in the office!
<tsega> stickyboy: Maybe I should Posta some to you :-)
<Kilos> lolol
<stickyboy> tsega: You are also a great user of GitHub. I watch your commits and the way you use issues.
<stickyboy> Very good, man. Top notch.
<Kilos> git is too difficult for me to even consider
<tsega> Thanks!
<stickyboy> Kilos: No problem. :)
<stickyboy> Kilos: bzr is too simple for me. I don't think I would get it.
<Kilos> rofl
<tsega> Kilos: I bet if you use for a week you would love it.
<Kilos> it would take me 2 months to even understand it
<tsega> All you need to know is a handful of commands to get started.
<Kilos> thats the prob
<Kilos> too many commands all over
<Kilos> im too old to learn so much so fast
<Kilos> and been where none of you have
<stickyboy> Kilos: The Moon?
<Kilos> the working half of my brain is lying on a farm after head busted open
<stickyboy> Jokes, I feel like that too. I want to quit my job and get on a bus to Malawi.
<Kilos> no man stickyboy  the happy hunting grounds
<Kilos> needed to be rebooted in icu
<tsega> Kilos:  I've read your bio
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so first ill do bzr and nikola then maybe look at git
<tsega> All I can say is that you're one tough cookie!
<tsega> nikola?
<tsega> Never heard of it
<Kilos> na too stupid to know when to give up
<Kilos> you saw the ubuntu za site right?
<stickyboy> tsega: Nikola == static site generator
<stickyboy> Written in Python
<tsega> Yeah I just googled it
<stickyboy> Raise your hand if you want me to tell you the best gangsta rap album of 2014.
<tsega> Hmm ... how does it overcome the maintenance headache?
<tsega> lolo
<stickyboy> tsega: https://nairobilug.or.ke is statically generated too, using Pelican. We have the entire repo + site on GitHub.
<stickyboy> http://github.com/nairobilug/nairobilug.or.ke   <--- 26 forks, with half that many users contributing blogs, merging fixes, etc.
<stickyboy> Super democratic.
<stickyboy> For the record, Y.G. - My Krazy Life is the best gangsta rap album of 2014.
<stickyboy> Listen to "Left, Right" and see if you can stop your head from bobbing up and down.
<tsega> YG, Gangsta Rap ... not really my style and I saw the "Left, Right" video just a bit and I confirm it's not for me.
<tsega> The static sites looks good but what's the process there, how do you edit it?
<stickyboy> tsega: You write content in markdown and then run `pelican`. :)
<stickyboy> It generates your site based on HTML templates and Jinja2 magic.
<stickyboy> Then the site is just HTML + CSS + JS.
<stickyboy> winning
 * stickyboy turns on Left, Right, to see if it's for him.
<stickyboy> Yep.
<stickyboy> :P
<stickyboy> But like an hour ago I was listening to Death Metal, soooooo.
<tsega> stickyboy: I don't think we have the same taste in music
<stickyboy> tsega: I don't think so. :D
<stickyboy> I think I am an extreme person.
<tsega> I'll give you that!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we noticed
<tsega> OK people, I think I'll just call it a day for me, I have a busy day tomorrow. I'll try to drop in though.
<tsega> Kilos: I definitely send you a message if I have any updates
<Kilos> night tsega
<Kilos> cool tsega  ty
<Kilos> sleep tight
<tsega> stickyboy: pleasure talking to you ... as always ... catch you later
<tsega> Bye
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-18
<Kilos> hi tsega
<tsega> Hello Kilos, I read something about static sites and i wanted to share the link, http://www.sitepoint.com/free-static-sites-middleman-github/?utm_content=buffer3064d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<Kilos> ty tsega
<tsega> my pleasure
<Kilos> morning ongolaBoy
<Padroni> Mornign all
<Kilos> greetings
<Kilos> hi eebrah
<eebrah> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Neo31`
<Neo31`> hi Kilos
<Neo31`> :)
<Neo31`> how r u today
<Kilos> good ty and you / :D
<Kilos> ignore the / crooked fingers
<arnaudmez> Hello Guys
<Neo31`> hello world!
<Kilos> hi Neo31`
<Neo31`> :)
<Kilos> haha wearing your little topknot again i see
<superfly> Kilos: so what have you been messing up?
<Kilos> i merged the one market bad with the new one
<superfly> merged or copied?
<Kilos> actually copied everything except the conf files
<superfly> ah
<Kilos> then ran merge
<superfly> ai
<Kilos> what must i remove
<Kilos> i couldnt understand why i couldnt see it locally
<superfly> Kilos: two things: 1) do you still have the commands and stuff that you used?
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> 2) if you have a problem, ask before you do stuff
<superfly> you have access to "trunk" - the place where nothing should break
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i havent touched trunk
<superfly> if you committed anything to your local trunk, it would end up on launchpad
<Kilos> i made a new branch
<Kilos> twit
<Kilos> did everything in there
<Kilos> so trunk should still be clean
<superfly> Kilos: good thinking, well done
<stickyboy> Kilos++
<Kilos> oh my
<stickyboy> Grrr Bitcoin.
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-19
<Kilos> morning africa
<stickyboy> tsega: DSpace will be the end of me. :D
<stickyboy> I don't have enough time to give it what it needs.
<stickyboy> tsega: DSpace will be the end of me. :D
<stickyboy> I don't have enough time to give it what it needs.
<tsega> stickyboy: I haven't used DSpace properly but having installed it locally and seen some of the stuff, I must admit that I'm not a fan!
<stickyboy> tsega: As far as Tomcat apps goes, it's really nice.
<stickyboy> I'm just drowning in the workload. DSpace is 10% of my salary but takes like half of my time!
<stickyboy> tsega: As far as Tomcat apps goes, it's really nice.
<stickyboy> I'm just drowning in the workload. DSpace is 10% of my salary but takes like half of my time!
<Kilos> at least my crusade has got you two in contact stickyboy
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yes
<stickyboy> I've been trying to break into the Ethiopian scene for years!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ubuntu did it for you
<stickyboy> Alhamdulilah
<Kilos> hehe what?
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> nlsthzn  is in the UAE guys
<Padroni> who's online here
<Padroni> ?
<Kilos> some of them but busy at work
<Padroni> ah
<Padroni> same as me then
<Kilos> workload is heavy in all of africa looks like
<Kilos> maybe cyrilb  has more time being in mauritius
<Kilos> holidays all the time
<Padroni> I still wanna go there
<Kilos> who doesnt
<Kilos> beautiful place
<Padroni> i wonder if there are any IT jobs available...?
<Padroni> oh wait
<Padroni> french
<Padroni> i do not speak it
<Kilos> everyone understands english
<Kilos> you can see who is where at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams#preview
<nlsthzn> o/
<Neo31> hello africa
<Neo31> welcome Padroni
<Neo31> Kilos, i missed Bq flash today
 * Neo31 going to work
<Neo31> c u later guys
<Kilos> enjoy
<cyrilb> I'm online, busy working, currently in Paris for a week
<Kilos> enjoy the city of love cyrilb
<Kilos> hehe
<cyrilb> it's more like the city of terrible weather
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> got a Bq for my friend
<Neo31> yeey
<Neo31> Kilos, flash sale is still open i think
<Neo31> Kilos, do u believe all the shit about Paris? haha
<Neo31> cyrilb, enjoy ur week there
<Neo31> and get us some chicks lol
<Kilos> lol
<cyrilb> thanks
<Kilos> Neo31  you here?
<Neo31> yo Kilos
<Kilos> help me work out a motivation for a ubuntu phone please
<arnaudmez> Kilos: can you recal me a link of that french community who's doing great of Ubuntu
<arnaudmez> I want to get inspired by what they are doing in fusion with the details my friend Neo31 gave me
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> arnaudmez  which french community
<arnaudmez> remember we talked about months ago
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<arnaudmez> Kilos: yeah u said so ... our RAM have been flashed since
<Kilos> have you any idea where they were?
<arnaudmez> can't anymore
<arnaudmez> let me reboot my brain i will find some residual infos
<Kilos> oh my you old like me
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> Old yeah 31 Year Old bro
<arnaudmez> I finally foud these Bro's
<arnaudmez> http://ubuntu-paris.org
<Kilos> there you go well done
<Kilos> arnaudmez  you need to work on a loco there so we can add you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<arnaudmez> That's what i'm busy doing dear
<Kilos> lol good lad
<arnaudmez> but still i'm alone psuhing this to birth
<Kilos> i was alone starting to link africa but others help now
<Padroni> anyone from Mauritius / Reunion here?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> but he is in paris atm for a week
<Padroni> who?
<Kilos> cyrilb
<Padroni> ok?
<Padroni> who is that?
<Padroni> ah
<Padroni> he online?
<Padroni> where is he from? M or R ?
<Kilos> M
<Padroni> cool
<Padroni> will pm him
<cyrilb> I'm here
<cyrilb> I'm french, living in Mauritius, currently working in Paris for a week
<Neo31> arnaudmez, you are talking about ubuntu-tn ?
<arnaudmez> Also Ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> there is also ubuntu-fr but hat's not in africa
<arnaudmez> je sais que Ubuntu-fr est concus pour la france
<arnaudmez> Neo31: je souhaite juste m'inspirer et foncer, faut que la Loco Team vois le jours si tu vois
<Kilos> ai! internet in africa can be improved lots
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-20
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi Ssmario2  Neo31  ongolaBoy
<Neo31> yo Kilos
<Neo31> hi how r u today
<Kilos> im good ty Neo31  and you?
<Neo31> fine
<Kilos> Neo31  when you getting more contacts here
<Neo31> not soon Kilos
<Neo31> stuck at work
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tough in africa
<Neo31> maybe next weekend Kilos
<Kilos> yay
<Neo31> we can start a first meeting with the ppl wel got already
<Neo31> we are 8 teams now right? that is a good number to start with
<Kilos> ya but to get them all active at the same time will be hard i think
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-21
<Kilos> morning africa
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> hi IzaneFG
<IzaneFG> Kilos: Hi!
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-22
 * Kilos greets africa
<Kilos> spotty  hmm...
<spotty> HAHA someone is trying to think again
<qwebirc96996> hello
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-22
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<Kilos> hi zipper
<CraigZim> morning Kilos
<jellie> Kilos: Good morning.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<elacheche> hey Kilos
<elacheche> Just a quick question, do you speak Swahili in ZA?
<Kilos> nope elacheche
<Kilos> zulu sutho tswana and some others
<Kilos> CraigZim do they speak swahili there
<Kilos> i think its more from north africa
<Kilos> you guys have matabele and um
<Kilos> your presidents tribe, i forget now
<Kilos> shona?
<elacheche> Nah! We speak Arabic here.. Some Amazigh in Alageria & Morocco I think.. And French
<Kilos> maybe below you guys
<Kilos> like where the watuzi are and so on
<elacheche> yep
<Kilos> im running a second hand ssd in the lappy with kde on, nice and fast
<Kilos> hows things there elacheche
<elacheche> define "things"
<Kilos> life work etc
<Kilos> health and energy levels etc too
<elacheche> It's ok, just too busy.. too tired.. I should start having a better routine.. :/
<CraigZim> no swahili in zim
<CraigZim> well done Kilos
<Kilos> yip swahili is above us and below elacheche
<CraigZim> Kenya I think is Swahili
<Kilos> zipper ping
<Kilos> chamomile you in kenya hey
<Kilos> or am i mistaken
<chamomile> Kilos: sup
<Kilos> we trying to find where they speak swahili
<Kilos> oh elacheche why?
<chamomile> around east africa?
<chamomile> tanzania, kenya, uganda, a bit of congo
<Kilos> ah ty
<CraigZim> google rescues us Kenya , Burundi, uganda, and Zaire
<Kilos> haha
<CraigZim> and Tanzania
<chamomile> swahili originates along the tz/ke coast
<zipper> Kilos: Hey what's up?
<Kilos> too late zipper we got an answer ty
<elacheche> :D
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-20
<RemonShai> chesedo,  I wanted to know,"android phone rooting tools name on ubuntu platform."
<chesedo> QA tell RemonShai the adb tools?
<QA> chesedo: Got it, I'll tell RemonShai on freenode
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-23
<Dro> hi
<elacheche> Kilos: Morning :D How are you doing :)
<Dro> Kilos, how are u ! long time no see
<elacheche> Kilos: Dro was asking about you, are you doing well?
<Kilos> hi elacheche and the rest of africa as well. im still going on ty . how are you
<Kilos> hi Dro yes im going on, not as strong but keeping alive hehe
<Dro> <== the rest of africa :P
<Dro> Kilos, I hope u're better now, I heard u was in the hospital
<Kilos> i have had a few heart attacks but i dont die easy it seems
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> bucket full of meds to take daily though, thats a nuisance
<elacheche> Stop smoking Kilos -_-
<Dro> the most important u get better :)
<Kilos> i have main arteries blocked with plaque but trying natural remedies to try clear it
<Kilos> elacheche im really struggling with that you know
<Dro> stop smoking and take ur meds regualiry and u'll be ok
<Kilos> stopped for 2 days and heart pains got very bad so started again and have cut right down to about 3 a day
<Kilos> i remembered one doctor told me you cant stop smoking immediately without repercussions
<Kilos> so bit by bit we cut it out
<elacheche> That's the side effect of necotine and caffeine I guess.. I know the pain when you stop getting your regular doze of caffeine
<Kilos> smoking is murder to stop, especially after so long
<elacheche> yep
<Kilos> but i dont feel bad, many heart patients in the hospital are only 45 years old
<Kilos> you guys stop all the bad things while you are young or i will outlive you all
<elacheche> :)
<Dro> hi, :$
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-24
<Dro> hello Kilos  :D
<Kilos> hi Dro and the rest of africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-25
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<Kilos> welcome poppingtonic
<poppingtonic> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> guys in africa wake up late
#ubuntu-africa 2020-02-22
<Guest_94> helllo
<Guest_94> how are you
<Guest_94> I have to go
